# 6v 30w H3 bulb?



## eluminator (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a 6v spotlight that takes an H3 bulb. I'd like to put a 25 to 35 watt H3 halogen in it. Unfortunately I can't find any for sale in the U.S. I can get a 55 watt bulb, but I think that is too much for this light.

Ironically there are many places that sell the spotlight, but nobody sells the bulb. Here is one place that sells the spotlight:
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/challengeronline/sphaachedu2c.html

I could just buy the whole spotlight, but I have no idea what bulb I would get.

The bulb that came in mine has no brand and claims to be 6v 35w. But in fact it only draws 15 watts at 6 volts.

I like most everything about this light except the bulb and I would like to get it working right. The 4 amp hour battery has no doubt been sitting in a warehouse for years and has greatly reduced capacity, but they are cheap and I intend to but a new one.

There is one source for such a bulb but it is in australia.
http://www1.tpgi.com.au/users/p8king/st3300.htm

I would have to call them up to give my credit card number. I never tried this. What's the area code for Australia anyway? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I've seen 20 watt xenon bulbs for medical equipment etc, for sale but they have a different base and would require some work. Has anyone fitted one of these?


----------



## Steelwolf (Aug 17, 2004)

The international number is listed at the bottom of their page
+61-3-98306288 

I have never bought from them, so can't recommend them.

BTW, aren't H3 bulbs one of the standard fittings for cars? Or is it because they are meant for cars that they only have 55W lamps?


----------



## eluminator (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, H3 55 watt and 100 watt are used for car headlights and are very common. The xenon ones are very good indeed. The Thor 3.5 MCP uses an H3. 

There is a 12 volt 35 watt halogen H3 available, but 6 volt bulbs are much less common, and the 6 volt bulbs of less than 55 watt are only available in China in wholesale lots.

It's unfortunate because not everyone needs the brightness of a car headlamp. These smaller and lighter 6 volt lights would be excellent except there are no bulbs available. If they used a xenon bi-pin with a G4 base, it would be a different story. I've considered replacing the 6v 4ah battery with a 12v one, but I've not seen a 12v that would fit in these spotlights.

I'm afraid that $4 Australian bulb plus the cost of the phone call and shipping may cost me $40. I'm looking for a cheap light.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Sep 6, 2004)

I too have been looking for 6v H3 bulbs in wattages lower than 55w. I have an old motorcycle that runs on 6v, with a 6ah battery. I think a 55w bulb will run down my battery in 40 minutes, so a lower wattage bulb would be a solution. The other solution could be to buy another 6v battery and put in parallel.

Here's a source from a bicycle lighting web page ( http://nordicgroup.us/s78/ ) for 6v H3 25w bulbs: http://www.cyberspystore.com/product.asp?dept_id=32&sku=176

I've not tried this British source. The bulbs costs $9US/$12CAD. With shipping this will be over half the cost of a new spotlight. 6V H3 55W bulbs cost $6CAD at Home Depot.

It might be more economical to buy the H3 6V 35W spotlights and only use the bulb. They might be on sale at Walmart or other stores. Talk about a throwaway society. You can't even find a replacement bulb, but these spotlights are everywhere.


----------



## graybear1936 (Dec 13, 2008)

eluminator said:
"I would have to call them up to give my credit card number. I never tried this." 

Most credit card companies (at least Advanta, BOA, Citi, & Discover) have a free feature called Safeshop or something similar. Online, they issue you a virtual credit card number. You set a $$ limit. You use this make-believe-card number, CVC # (on the reverse normally) and charge your purchase. It is billed onto your real card. 

For instance you are buying an item that costs $20.00, you get virtual card with $25.00 limit. Even if someone steals this number, they cannot charge over $25.00. It is a great feature I use often.

I came here looking for H3 6v 100w, but will have to agree, Throw it away and get a light similar to: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250304396419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## graybear1936 (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought 6 = "H3 6Volt 55W 1000000 CP Replacement Halogen Bulbs" on eBay for $11.00 including postage. That's $1.83 each. 

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjoffill

I will review them here when they arrive.


----------

